# Freezing Skratch Labs Drink Mix



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Any reason I can't pre-make a drink mix in my water bag, and then freeze it for use the next day? I've done this with water, and it works great on really hot days (like we're supposed to get here in the Bay Area this weekend.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

nothing that I know of should be a problem. Go for it. If you are concerned about something happening to the mix itself, email Skratch. They are great about answering questions. But there is nothing in it that won't tolerate freezing.


----------

